# Football 2021 (NFL / NCAA)



## akwooly (Sep 14, 2021)

New season has started! 

#GOHAWKS!


----------



## pbrme (Sep 15, 2021)

Skol Vikes!


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 15, 2021)

Vols suck (again) lol


----------



## akwooly (Sep 20, 2021)

Whoa, Ravens beat the Chiefs? those two QBs are fun to watch.


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 20, 2021)

Titans won unexpectedly in Seattle after coming back from 15 pts behind in an OT win.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 20, 2021)

DuranDuran PE said:


> Titans won unexpectedly in Seattle after coming back from 15 pts behind in an OT win.


That one hurt.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 20, 2021)

akwooly said:


> Whoa, Ravens beat the Chiefs? those two QBs are fun to watch.


Baltimore and KC was an unexpectedly good game. Everyone had KC pegged for the win.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 24, 2021)

Sam Darnold?!? WTF @Supe ?


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 24, 2021)

Vols play Gators tomorrow. It's going to be ugly.


----------



## Supe (Sep 27, 2021)

akwooly said:


> Sam Darnold?!? WTF @Supe ?


What, you don't know how the Jets system works? They draft someone, make sure they're absolutely terrible, trade them so they can get good, and then overpay to bring them back when they're washed up for good.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 20, 2021)

Supe said:


> What, you don't know how the Jets system works? They draft someone, make sure they're absolutely terrible, trade them so they can get good, and then overpay to bring them back when they're washed up for good.


Jamal f'n Adams. you can have him back Supe.


----------



## Supe (Oct 20, 2021)

akwooly said:


> Jamal f'n Adams. you can have him back Supe.


You've got to wait another year until we fire whoever our current coach is in order to "take things a different direction", then we'll buy out an outrageous contract so he can underperform in NY.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## DLD PE (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## pbrme (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## pbrme (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## akwooly (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Supe (Nov 1, 2021)

Can I just say, that the Jets considering benching the #2 overall draft pick to start a 5-times-waived 5th round backup from Western Kentucky who threw for 400+ yards in his first start is the most Jets sounding thing I've heard in a long time.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 22, 2021)

Jamal Adams left the jets to join the west coast jets. #gohawks


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 4, 2022)

First the pandemic and now Bengals clinch their division...it might be the beginning of the end of days.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice to see Tom Brady is doing a fine job of backing up my belief that he’s just a mediocre QB who has only gotten where he is by being a giant pampered whiner.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 24, 2022)

Holy crap every contender for the SB this year was a wild card!

On the negative side, I'm def. going to have to root for the AFC this year. The NFC teams are no bueno.


----------



## Spitfire6532 (Jan 24, 2022)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Holy crap every contender for the SB this year was a wild card!
> 
> On the negative side, I'm def. going to have to root for the AFC this year. The NFC teams are no bueno.


All four games this weekend were insane.

I thought Tom Brady was going to add another miracle to his belt.

The Bills should have squibbed the last kickoff and I don't think overtime ever happens. Obviously, overtime is stupid in the NFL, no reason it should end like that. I can't watch KC in another superbowl.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 24, 2022)

I mean, 49ers in the NFC Championship again was not something I was expecting. They beat the Rams in the last game of the season… Let’s see if they can do it again!


----------



## akwooly (Jan 27, 2022)

i don't want to root for SF but I hate the Rams, so go Niners! I am really hoping the Bengals beat KC.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 30, 2022)

HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!!! The Bengals are going to the Super Bowl!!!

I was optimistic for the season…hard to do worse than the last few years…but I never would have imagined they’d go this far. We’re just out in the ‘burbs, but when I walked outside, you could still hear the fireworks and car horns everywhere.


----------



## Supe (Jan 31, 2022)

Bengals fan base just reached an all time high.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 31, 2022)

As someone who has been was them since I was a kid, it is kind of annoying because I guarantee that A LOT of the the people here posting all their Bengals/Who Dey stuff on FB were posting about how much they hated them during the lean years.

I saw that. out of the 4 teams playing, Cincy had the majority of the states behind them going into the game last night. I'll be interested to see what it's like for the Super Bowl. I saw one of those maps yesterday about who's supporting who and every state was orange except California. I know it's supposed to be a joke, but I wonder how far it'll be from the truth.


----------



## steel (Jan 31, 2022)

akwooly said:


> i don't want to root for SF but I hate the Rams, so go Niners! I am really hoping the Bengals beat KC.


Honestly I would have loved seeing another SF/CIN super bowl. Happened in 1982 and 1989, SF won both.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2022)

Blegh, Garappolo and his kryptonite! I actually missed the fourth quarter last night (I was driving home for most of the game) and wasn’t listening on the radio (football on the radio is not my favorite), so I’m not sad that I missed seeing that. Ha!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 31, 2022)

Well, hell has frozen over. The Bengals are in it!

All I can say is F the Rams!


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 31, 2022)

with the potentially awesome half time show, I might have to figure out how we can get the game.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 31, 2022)

snickerd3 said:


> with the potentially awesome half time show, I might have to figure out how we can get the game.


For those who missed it, halftime at the KC/Cin game yesterday was a hilarious train wreck. Apparently nobody bothered to think about how well it'd work to set up a giant set of speakers right behind the broadcasters. Instead of getting insights about the game, America got a bunch of guys screaming at each other while getting drowned out by the Applebee's song.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 31, 2022)

Are we not gonna talk about the fact that Matt Stafford finally made it to the superbowl?


----------



## steel (Jan 31, 2022)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Are we not gonna talk about the fact that Matt Stafford finally made it to the superbowl?


I'd root for the Bengals, but damn if there isn't a player that deserves a super bowl more than Stafford.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## akwooly (Feb 1, 2022)

jeb6294 said:


> View attachment 26932


LOL, this would work with Rodgers too.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 1, 2022)

jeb6294 said:


> View attachment 26928



Based on what I'm seeing on my Facebook feed, Michigan should also be blue. Because (1) Stafford and (2) we live close enough to Ohio to hate everything about it.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 10, 2022)

Rams or Bengals?


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 11, 2022)

The people have spoken....


----------



## Supe (Feb 11, 2022)

Bengals, rooting for Joe Burrow.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 11, 2022)

Bengals. F' those Rams.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 11, 2022)

jeb6294 said:


> The people have spoken....
> View attachment 27010


Is Goodall campaigning again?
_#gerrymandering_


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 13, 2022)

Who all else is planning on “watching” the game just for the halftime show?


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 14, 2022)

Didn't even watch it at all.


----------



## Supe (Feb 14, 2022)

That first holding call towards the end there... oof.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 14, 2022)

I think that's the thing that is the most frustrating for people here. You're going to let them play and not throw any flags for the whole game and then you decide to call a phantom holding call on a game changing drive right at the end of the game?

Who knows what might have happened. They may still have scored on that 4th down play, but at least leave it up to the players and don't give it to them with bad officiating.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 14, 2022)

leggo PE said:


> Who all else is planning on “watching” the game just for the halftime show?


me. The nbc website only gave 30 minutes free "trial" checked on the game clock/score a couple times then gave it 5 minutes after the end of the 2 quarter. Worked perfectly. Got to watch the entire half time show, a couple commercials and the touch down and interception in the first couple minutes of the second half.


----------



## bwin12 (Feb 14, 2022)

Supe said:


> That first holding call towards the end there... oof.


... was a direct result of the egregiously missed 75 yard touchdown to start the 2nd half.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 14, 2022)

bwin12 said:


> ... was a direct result of the egregiously missed 75 yard touchdown to start the 2nd half.


how about that missed call in the 1st? Ramsey held Higgins undershirt for 5 yards.


----------



## bwin12 (Feb 14, 2022)

Maybe I should have stated it in my original post, but there was definitely some officiating issues. And the benefits went both ways. I didn't have a dog in the fight, but a fan of either side could make a valid argument. From my viewpoint it looked like the officials let them play, but using the facemask to mantoss Ramsey out of the play appeared to be missed my the on field officials.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Spitfire6532 (Feb 14, 2022)

Higgins got away with an egregious OPI on the opening touchdown in the 2nd half. I don't think anyone has been impressed with the NFL's officiating the past few years, but I don't think poor officiating changed the outcome of last night's game.


----------



## Supe (Feb 14, 2022)

I don't know. The Bengals certainly have no excuse for giving up about a bazillion sacks, but as a ref, you should probably have a pretty compelling case for giving a fresh set of downs on the goal line late in the 4th quarter of the Super Bowl. And by compelling, I mean at least have something at least close enough to an actual penalty that the commentators can see it in slow-mo and go "oh, that's what he called."


----------



## akwooly (Feb 14, 2022)

bwin12 said:


> Maybe I should have stated it in my original post, but there was definitely some officiating issues. And the benefits went both ways. I didn't have a dog in the fight, but a fan of either side could make a valid argument. From my viewpoint it looked like the officials let them play, but using the facemask to mantoss Ramsey out of the play appeared to be missed my the on field officials.


did you even notice in real time? or only when they slowed it down in replay?

that holding call late in the game should not have happened because the entire o-line minus the center jumped and should have been called for false start.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 15, 2022)

akwooly said:


> that holding call late in the game should not have happened because the entire o-line minus the center jumped and should have been called for false start.


Yeah I saw that too. I remember something looking "off" during the game but forgot all about it because there was no flag. The when you watch the video replay it's not even close...they all took like a full step before the ball was snapped.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## leggo PE (Feb 15, 2022)

As a millennial, I felt the halftime show was very much for my generation. Maybe this is one place where Gen X and Millenials have some overlap!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 15, 2022)

I didn't watch the show (or the game, sadly), but I'm pretty sure all of the artists were still pretty popular when I was in high school. I'm a young-ish millennial.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 15, 2022)

See, here's your problem, you need to look at when artists debuted, not when you think they were popular.

We (Gen X) made great music, hence, artists stuck around for multiple generations. You (millennials) on the other hand, your music is garbage that becomes irrelevant in about a week.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 15, 2022)

jeb6294 said:


> See, here's your problem, you need to look at when artists debuted, not when you think they were popular.
> 
> We (Gen X) made great music, hence, artists stuck around for multiple generations. You (millennials) on the other hand, your music is garbage that becomes irrelevant in about a week.


Ouch. Not necessarily disagreeing, but ouch nonetheless.

I fortunately don't subscribe to most of the garbage out there.


----------



## bwin12 (Feb 15, 2022)

akwooly said:


> did you even notice in real time? or only when they slowed it down in replay?
> 
> that holding call late in the game should not have happened because the entire o-line minus the center jumped and should have been called for false start.


I see your point, and generally agree with you that slow motion with ultra high definition tvs and 57398425429837 cameras makes it easy to criticize the refs or find a penalty on every paly. But Ramsey was stumbling past him on an underthrown ball. Its really hard to make a play on an underthrown ball when your head is getting pulled forward and down, and additionally the tug helped the received decelerate. 

Last point, I think the refs were just as surprised that Burrow was chucking a 45 yard pass on the first play after halftime as the Rams were. I assume they were not in proper position, but have not checked.


----------



## ruggercsc (Feb 15, 2022)

Everyone know that Stafford was going to Kupp on just about every play on the Rams last drive and the Bengals still could not stop it. The Bengals had no answer. 

The Bengals better get some Burrow some Oline help in the offseason.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 16, 2022)

Despite the surprising season, it's pretty safe to say that everyone here *absolutely hates* the team owner Mike Brown. He refuses to get a GM because he thinks he's good at running a team because his dad was really good at it, but he's terrible. Everybody and their brother knows they need to go after O-line during the offseason/draft, but it wouldn't surprise me if he screws that up. The hope here is that he's finally old enough that the rest of the family and coaches are able to make more of those decisions now.

i.e. In the 2017 draft, Mike Brown decided to draft John Ross because he was fast. Terrible receiver, but he was fast...major bust. The very next pick after the Bengals, the Chiefs drafted some hack named Patrick Mahomes.


----------

